
In Conversation: Penn Jillette - smacktoward
http://www.vulture.com/2018/08/penn-jillette-in-conversation.html
======
setheron
Great interview. I agree about context being sticky...but I can't imagine
those tapes not to have leaked in this age of information.

------
8bitsrule
Wow. Gave me a whole new appreciation for the guy.

Here's another interview from 5 years back.
[https://web.archive.org/web/20131102205959/http://americanhu...](https://web.archive.org/web/20131102205959/http://americanhumanist.org/HNN/details/2012-12-morality-
religion-and-bullsht-an-interview-with-penn)

